# Mequiars days in Drumahoe + Coleraine + show and shines in NI



## autospares (Jun 27, 2008)

new to here lads and lasses.

spoke to a few of you at Meguiars event in Carrick a few weeks ago. Just wanted to say that that event was not targeted at the 'detailing world' rather it was a pr event to celebrate appointment as Master Stockist of Meguiars range and introduce the retail product mainly to retail customers.

The same event is taking place at Norris Brothers in Drumahoe this sat 19th 10am-4pm and at NB Autoparts in Coleraine on Sat 16 th August.

Perhaps we can organise something whereby DW members can get a discount or join our Loyalty Club? I don't want to break any rules on my first post but if your admin or organisers wish to contact me privately I will come up with something.

I am also looking at putting together show and shine events in Carrick, Coleraine and Drumahoe or perhaps one major event on a suitable day????


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Even at that it was **** poor


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

I live about 5min away from Norris Bros in Drumahoe  whats going to be taking place there? Is it a demo of the Meguiars products etc? I am very interested in the G220 but want to see one in action before I part with my cash :buffer:


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Im just down the road from cloeraine and id definatley take a run down. 

Is there going to be any of the megs professional range for sale?


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

jpmcc said:


> I live about 5min away from Norris Bros in Drumahoe  whats going to be taking place there? Is it a demo of the Meguiars products etc? I am very interested in the G220 but want to see one in action before I part with my cash :buffer:


Don't get your hopes up about the G220 they didn't have one to demo at the carrick workshop


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

thebigsham said:


> Im just down the road from cloeraine and id definatley take a run down.
> 
> Is there going to be any of the megs professional range for sale?


they didn't have any at the carrick event so if its the same event as was stated i would doubt it mate.


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

jpmcc said:


> I live about 5min away from Norris Bros in Drumahoe  whats going to be taking place there? Is it a demo of the Meguiars products etc? I am very interested in the G220 but want to see one in action before I part with my cash :buffer:


I dont live too far away from Drumahoe and I've got a g220 if you're interested in seeing it in action or want a go on her give us a shout...they're not as good as a rotary but a hell of a lot better than hand polishing


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

gavinporter said:


> Even at that it was **** poor


fair enough but if you're getting a good discount off the meg's stuff then it's still worth a run out if you're nearby,even their retail stuff is good quality and from experience Norris' Bros always give a good discount anyway


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

I got the impression the Carrick day was all about capturing the Autoglym customers and getting them to change to Meguiars. Big focus was on general purpose hand polishing etc - which i can sort of understand cos this is probably got a bigger market potential than the professional detailing ranges.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

rolled1 said:


> I dont live too far away from Drumahoe and I've got a g220 if you're interested in seeing it in action or want a go on her give us a shout...they're not as good as a rotary but a hell of a lot better than hand polishing


Thans for the offer mate :thumb: I ended up heading down to the demo day and just treated myself :lol: the 12%discount and a few freebies made it to good to turn down


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

jpmcc said:


> Thans for the offer mate :thumb: I ended up heading down to the demo day and just treated myself :lol: the 12%discount and a few freebies made it to good to turn down


Yeah I was down myself,good discount but absolutely nothing of any use to anyone witha g220, no pads for sale,no compounds or polishes or glazes....the Meguiars rep actually tried to sell me Scratch-X for use on severe swirls on the g220, I had to tell him it was for hand use and very light scratches!! he had'nt heard of Megs 83 or Diamond Cut!


----------



## autospares (Jun 27, 2008)

*g220's*

g220's were like hens teeth recently. Megs were out of stock for almost 6 weeks! Even today limited to 10 in drumahoe.

all pads etc will be in stock within next couple of weeks.

As recently appointed master stockist this only applies to retail range so far.

Also we badly need staff training and you guys will know much more than our staff (or their ni rep for that matter)

Any help appreciated. Let me know what you guys want i.e. more specialist 5L gear and will stock no problem ( and give discount with the card).

Next day is in Coleraine in August [email protected] NB Autoparts. Any pre requests let me know.

thank you


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

so is it you or Cedrick is the big cheese over here for Meguires?


----------



## autospares (Jun 27, 2008)

Undoubtedly Credric is the BIG cheese!

We only sell the products in carrick, coleraine and drumahoe!


----------



## KingfisherA3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Who's Cedric?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

he's he man!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

It would be nice to do something akin to this 




I wouldn't mind bringing the gear and doing the 'show and tell' and maybe you could stump up some products for using? I don't have anywhere to do it but get in contact if you need any assistance.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I wouldnt have minded seeing the Carrick event . Really just to attend, though AutoGlym will always be my friend ha!

Did anyone get photos from the event?


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> I wouldnt have minded seeing the Carrick event . Really just to attend, though AutoGlym will always be my friend ha!
> 
> Did anyone get photos from the event?


#yes i did, if you want to see a picture of 2 swirly ferrari's and a frightened sales man standing next to a bench.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I blame the photographer!! 

It is a good idea though, doing these show and shine days...


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> I blame the photographer!!
> 
> It is a good idea though, doing these show and shine days...


lol :thumb:


----------

